# Ever use squid???



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone ever use squid with their P's?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have. Workes fine and he seem to like it. I use it for my big fish because he sucks food down whole....not sure it would work well with pygos or smaller fish because I think there might be a mess unless you remove the tentacles.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have. Workes fine and he seem to like it. I use it for my big fish because he sucks food down whole....not sure it would work well with pygos or smaller fish because I think there might be a mess unless you remove the tentacles.


do you feed it with the beak and all?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought he meant pieces not the whole thing...I doubt its the whole thing.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i know but the way i read it i wasn't sure so i just asked lol. when i think squid i just think the meat but when i read it wasn't sure if he fed the whole thing or not.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not the entire thing...there are no guts or beak....but the tentacals are still there. I got it from Hollywood...not sure where he got it or if it is always packaged that way. They are about 6" long or so.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ok kool thanks GG


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yah...just curious.. 2 small red p's and 4" rhom .... thought i'd try it.... wondering if it had been used by anyone...

JP


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You should try it....just cut it into small pieces. It doesnt break apart like some fish does...so it wont be bad for your water.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You should try it....just cut it into small pieces. It doesnt break apart like some fish does...so it wont be bad for your water.


Right on GG.... give it a shot.... like to try diff. stuff for my rhom to eat.... use squid for bait when ice fishing for smelts... good white fish i normally use to feed my P's...

JP


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

JP3778 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone ever use squid with their P's?


Yeah I feed my p's squid fillet, raw of course. The disadvantage I have found to use this stuff is that squid decays very quickly and smells like sh*t mate but it's good for your P's diet tho.

Cheers.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Squid is awesome.

Extremely nutritious and Ps love 'em.

Just make SURE you cut out the ink sac if it hasn't already been removed or you're gonna have a mess on your hands.
(I speak from experience on this.)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i have used squid to feed lots of my fish including my p's (back when i had them) 
squid are an excellent food source and go down well with the fish.

fillet the mantle and slice it up. then just cut off the tenticals and feed away. as pman said if not already to make sure to remove the ink sack.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I thought he meant pieces not the whole thing...I doubt its the whole thing.


I was thinking the same thing. I feed squid rings occasionally to all my piranhas and they all seem to love it. Sometimes when I have the patience I'll even bore a tunnel down the middle of the ring forming a tube than I carefully stuff the medium sized cichlid gold pellets inside.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I feed my reds whole baby squids which are about 3-4'' long, tenticles included, its quite messy but they always sniff out the small pieces on the bottom.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

squids a great food for ps.. lots of carotene


----------

